# Midwest FurFest 2009 - We Need Your Feedback!



## Duncan da Husky (Dec 9, 2009)

As promised at Closing Ceremonies, we have posted a Feedback Survey for Midwest FurFest 2009 at http://www.furfest.org/survey

If you attended Midwest FurFest 2009, we would appreciate you taking the time to fill out the survey and help let us know what worked, what didn't, and how we can continue to make Midwest FurFest the best convention that we possibly can! Just to sweeten the deal, we're throwing in a little bonus - one respondent's name will be chosen at random to receive a free night's stay at the Hyatt Regency O'Hare, to be used any time before November 22, 2010 (which means you can use it at Midwest FurFest 2010!). Participation in the drawing requires you to enter your contact information, but it is strictly optional and is not required to complete the survey. 

We look forward to your responses. Thank you for your help in improving Midwest FurFest!

-Duncan da Husky
Chairman, Midwest FurFest 2009


----------

